# 5 Gallon Java Paradise



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey guys I'm getting back into the hobby after almost a year from what I thought was gonna be my last tank I'm back!! I got the tank for free on Craigslist and the light is a finnex planted plus I got used for a good price. Filter is a aquaclear 30 no heater in the tank since I live in San Diego it never gets too cold. Im keeping only Java ferns and moss in this tank. I'm still playing around with a scape was never really good at that ??


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Here's the tank


----------



## Rushdoggie (Jan 14, 2015)

I think it looks great, but I am no expert...


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

I added some needle leaf Java fern and some thread leaf Java fern to the tank.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks great! What are you planning to keep, cherry shrimp?


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Betta132 said:


> Looks great! What are you planning to keep, cherry shrimp?


Yeah it's gonna be a shrimp tank Im just gonna add a few more plants and it'll be ready for livestock. im still debating wether I should go high tech and get co2 and ferts because the light im using is pretty high light


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Tank is looking good. No signs of algae. Dosing pps pro and excel. Almost ready for shrimp


----------



## Nestle_ (Jul 4, 2013)

that looks great, whats the little guy swimming in the pic?

is this just a standard 5.5?


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Nestle_ said:


> that looks great, whats the little guy swimming in the pic?
> 
> is this just a standard 5.5?


That's a tetra I'm gonna move him to another tank. It's a standard 5.5 tank although I wish I would've got a 10 gallon so I can have more space for plants


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Black neon tetra. One of my favorite tetras! I'd get a few more of them as well as the shrimp. They school nicely! Or some glowlight or, neon tetras.


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Trimmed the tank down today the Java ferns are growing faster than ever and multiplying. Might trim the moss down too soon


----------



## JimmyYahoo (Aug 14, 2005)

Good job. Funny how we think that "we're done with the hobby" yet come back year(s) later. I too am back from a 2 year hiatus. Saw the new tech with LEDs, plummeting prices of quality glassware and equip, and just how many people are now interested in the hobby. I like your setup, not too demanding, simple, yet lush with green. Keep up with updates!


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

Great looking little setup! I have a 20oz paintball tank that I'm not using and may be upgrading to a different regulator because I'm going to add a second tank and want to use the same bottle/regulator. If you want to go CO2 I may have some items you can use. I stopped using the paintball tank because the only place to fill it was at Dick's on Sports Arena and it's a drive for me from East County.

Where do you plan to get your shrimp? I just picked some up at Pet Kingdom, it's the only place I'll buy plants and fish from in San Diego. I think Thursday is their stocking day and the good stuff seems to go pretty fast.


----------



## EndlerGame (Oct 19, 2013)

Nice tank! How long has it been planted? 

The plants you have in this tank are the two that I've had some trouble keeping in the past, even though they're some of the easiest to grow plants... 
My java fern always melted back when I started my first planted tank 10 years ago, could never get it to grow even though I kept other beginner plants like Jungle Val and Anubias (both of which are still growing strong in my tanks and much of them have been sold or given to others) and my Java Moss always has hair algae in it. It never looks good and every time I pull algae out I'm removing more Moss than what is growing.

Your tank has pretty impressive growth, and you seem not to have algae problems...what substrate are you using? Looks like some sort of planted tank substrate, you should have some plants to take advantage of it...I'd suggest a foreground planting of _Crypt parva_, it's a perfect root-feeder for a low tech tank and would make a nice lawn over time if you trimmed the moss to give it a little room... 

This looks like a great home for shrimp, they should reproduce pretty well in there, plenty of hiding spots for babies.


----------



## BeardedCrow81 (Mar 6, 2015)

Am I the only one who doesn't see a picture?


----------



## taku (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes.. pic is in the second post from the top


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Well guys I made a mistake and dosed ferts to my lowtech tank and I got thread algae developing but I'm treating with excel and more water changes. Everything else is good added some more neon tetras


----------



## garrettsr71awesome (Sep 23, 2014)

uh oh

nice use of vertical space though!


----------



## Kalyke (Dec 1, 2014)

Though you say you are not good at this, I think you have done an amazing job with these standard low light plants! I'm also trying to base a tank on java fern. My oricinal plant has given me many plantlets!


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey guys it's been a while. I got busy with school and two jobs so this tank has been hella neglected. I haven't done a water change in months only top offs. The Moss has overgrown and the ferns have exploded in growth. Today I finished my homework early so I thought I'd give the tank a new look and some swimming space for my tetras


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Before


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Look at all this Moss!!


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

New driftwood I'm using manzanita this time


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

The manzanita was floating so I'm gonna have to leave it be for now my image of the tank is not complete but this is what it looks like for now


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Flooded


----------



## goatnad (Aug 13, 2015)

I like it but I would make some minimal changes. First I would drop the substrates by an inch or 2. Seems a little high. You have that much less room to work with. Not really a big deal though. I would also find either a foreground plant to cover the front left or find some small anubias or buce to put there. Keep your java moss cut back like you have it in post 24. Other then those 2 things I like it. Very few species and thick.


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

I moved the Java fern to the left end of the tank to try and mask the filter a bit. I was gonna buy some more driftwood maybe a small piece to add but for now I'm contempt and my fish are way more active with the extra space. I'm thinking of adding a couple crypts somewhere in the front but debating whether adding co2 since my light is a bit strong I had duckweed for shade but pulled alot out and now I'm dealing with minor algae. Also i might add some shrimp but want the tank stabilized first. Anybody got any suggestions for the front? Maybe some crypt parva or other low tech slow growing nano plant??


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm also gonna cut the Moss a bit back I have way too much for this tank size but until my duckweed recovers I'm gonna keep it like this


----------



## Whitetiger61 (Dec 2, 2011)

i would cut back on the lights..maybe a dimmer fixture.. moss on driftwood is great and makes a tank look awesome, but only if its cut short to have that fresh cut grass look IMO.if you change the fixture no need to put duckweed in the tank at all..leaving the moss long like that is just opening the door for thread algae to start up. i do like the tank alot though.

Rick


----------



## big b (Jun 3, 2015)

What is that substrate? It looks like little pellets.


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

It's fluval stratum. I really like this substrate it has a natural dirt like look to it.


----------



## loach guy (Jun 2, 2014)

Welcome back! I plan on doing a similar style tank soon. I would go with the crypt parva in the foreground. Just my 2 cents. Good luck


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

loach guy said:


> Welcome back! I plan on doing a similar style tank soon. I would go with the crypt parva in the foreground. Just my 2 cents. Good luck


Thanks!! Yeah I think I'm gonna plant crypt parva I've used it before it's a slow grower and stays pretty small. I had it special ordered from my fish store because they rarely sell it.


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey guys it's been a few months since my last update so I figured I'd post up a picture on the tank. I haven't done any water changes or cleaned out the filter but everything has been good. I might add some shrimp soon not so sure yet I barely have time for my tank now with school and work so I'm just trying to keep my tank simple


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Yesterday I found a new fish store right by where I work so I decided to stop by on my lunch and check it out. I ended up buying some driftwood and decided I'd do a new scape. I can't decide if I should do I tiny school of cardinals or just throw in some cherries.


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quick update shot on the tanks new look


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Tank is slowly recovering from thread hair algae. I added some rock to give the tank a new look I might jam some anubias petite in the crevices


----------



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

Idea: remove driftwood and do a rock only tank?


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Added some more rocks to the tank and trimmed it down. Might add some crypts and anubias but for a small tank might overgrown I'm considering adding a top layer and turning this into a riparium


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

It's been a year since I set this tank up and it's been doing good. Super low tech and maintanance free.


----------

